# Conduit through fire pump room



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

695.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

sounds like your talking about an elevator machine room- not a fire pump room


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

That is true. Fire pumps are supposed to run come "hell-or-high-water", even if it's conductors are burning up. If the room is on fire, yup, the fire pumps should keep going for as long as they can.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

If it is an elevator machine room with hydraulic pumps or without hydraulic pumps, all mechanicals entering the room have to terminate in that room or be for the elevator cars or shaft.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Expediter said:


> If it is an elevator machine room with hydraulic pumps or without hydraulic pumps, all mechanicals entering the room have to terminate in that room or be for the elevator cars or shaft.


Except he's talking about fire pump rooms so like I said, 695.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I am talking about fire pump rooms I still can't find anything about that


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

modified electric said:


> I am talking about fire pump rooms I still can't find anything about that


It doesn't say anywhere in 695 that you can't so therefore you can. Unless there's something I didn't see


----------

